# Help site for this weekend



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone know of a site open this weekend with swimming pool or entertainment? Have tried usual places but all shut till march?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

where?


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*site*

More or less anywhere in uk


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

you could try HERE,they have a swimming pool on site,and quite a few pubs within staggering distance.Also some hard standing.

Entertainment is limited at this time of year,the Embassy theatre in Skegness is a couple of miles away,but the site is close to a bus route.

Steve


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*site*

Thankyou wakk44.Have tried ringing but no answer,will try in morning.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandy Balls?

Never been and it's not cheap, but I believe it has everything!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Skegness Sands pool does not open till Spring Bank Holiday.

There is a site somewhere near Oxford I think but i'm affraid I can't for the life of me think what its called. Will have a hunt around for you.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Southsea Leisure Park. They got a good clubhouse and you can swim in the sea, which is right next door. And all of Pompey for entertainment.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*sites*

thank you all.Will keep trying.personelly im happy just in a field.but need something to keep daughter & friend happy.Past couple of years have gone to spain this time of year but work commitments mean long weekend only


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here you can use all 4 sites all have pools there is also 10 pin bowling ect 
chapter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Bainland at Woodhall Spa is open all year (Lincs) the swimming pool and jaccuzi are open and there is also tennis and boules and I think crazy golf too.

The bar is open (no entertainment though) and cooks food every night and also carvery Sunday lunch time.

You are roughly 30-40 minutes from the coast Skegness and the other way Lincoln, approx 6 miles away is the market town of Horncastle.

Its a lovely site with hardstanding...........and the little town/village of Woodhall charming if you decide on it I can also recommend a good restuarant and chinese.

Pentney Park is also open (Norfolk way) with pool but the bar is closed at the mo.

Link for Bainland
http://www.bainland.co.uk/

PS can confirm pool not open at Skegness Sands, but other option would be Southview Leisure with pool and bar.

Link for Southview http://www.southview-leisure.com/ although website says closed it is open.............Snelly was going to have a rally there last weekend and confirmed when he phoned them.


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*site*

Thankyou all once again,just booked woolacombe bay,things for the young kids & for the big kids (me).Looks very nice with some good walks & golf.Just under 16 pounds a night for 4 people so not bad value,will let you know how it goes.Anyone going that way?


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi Bainland at Woodhall Spa is open all year (Lincs) the swimming pool and jaccuzi are open and there is also tennis and boules and I think crazy golf too.
> 
> The bar is open (no entertainment though) and cooks food every night and also carvery Sunday lunch time.
> 
> ...


Thanks just booked this for a couple of nights midweek in Febuary, not cheap though £52 for 2 adults 1 child & dog you pay for what you get i suppose as it does look nice


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: sites*



pricey007 said:


> thank you all.Will keep trying.personelly im happy just in a field.but need something to keep daughter & friend happy.Past couple of years have gone to spain this time of year but work commitments mean long weekend only


We're going to be at Skegness Sands CC from Sat for the half term, we have two girls in tow, bring yours along too!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

make sure you buy your bus pass the bus will take you to woolacoombe and to there other sites also there is a good overnight stop i use most friday nights 
see here
chapter


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*site*

Thanks chapter,will try stopover.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: sites*



MandyandDave said:


> pricey007 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you all.Will keep trying.personelly im happy just in a field.but need something to keep daughter & friend happy.Past couple of years have gone to spain this time of year but work commitments mean long weekend only
> ...


Hi I don't know if I will get to meet you as we are in the final stages of trying to get away ourselves and our Son has offered to get the shop ready for the season and open it weekends whilst we are away...........have a great time and hope the weather improves for you it was bitter up that seafront on Sunday.

Not sure what you are thinking of doing but if you have any queries just shout out............we had a great meal today at Poppys which is on the main Burgh to Skegness road, on the right just before you get to the built up area of Skeggy a three course turkey dinner was £6.99.

Pizza Hut also have all you can eat buffet on at lunch for £5.99


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

no probs if you need know anything just ask i'm down there most w/ends from march to oct surfing done so for the last 20+ years 
chapter


----------

